# Problema con balanza electronica y adaptacion a transformador



## kerb2k (Abr 10, 2009)

Hola amigos, tengo una balanza electronica marca OMRON, esta funciona con 4 pilas AA de 1.5v, lo que quiero es adaptarle un transformador, hice la conexion dese las dos terminales del porta pilas al transformador, pero el problema que tengo es el siguiente:
1.- la balanza enciende, me permite configurar la fecha y hora.
2.- cuando intento pasar al modo para pesar, ahi esta el problema porque no funciona.

El transformador es de 6v 200mA, es correcto este transformador para lo que necesito?
Tendra algo que ver el transformador con las celulas de carga de la balanza? O sea puede ser que se necesite una fuente filtrada o algo asi?

Espero algunas respuestas, si necesitan mas información se las paso.
Saludos!
Martin


----------



## snowboard (Abr 11, 2009)

reviza si la balanza tiene una placa indicando la tensión de trabajo (volt) y el consumo (Amperes). Tu fuente (que debe ser de CC) debe tener la misma tensión y una mayor capacidad de corriente (para alimentar sin sobrecalentarse, incluso puede llegar a bajar la tensión y quemarse).


----------



## El nombre (Abr 11, 2009)

Revisa el filtrado de la tensión (colocale un electrolitico a la salida de la fuente)
Revisa si las pilas tienen alguna toma intemedia. algunas balanzad funcionan con toma intermedia (+3 y -3 v)


----------



## kerb2k (Abr 12, 2009)

snowboard dijo:
			
		

> reviza si la balanza tiene una placa indicando la tensión de trabajo (volt) y el consumo (Amperes). Tu fuente (que debe ser de CC) debe tener la misma tensión y una mayor capacidad de corriente (para alimentar sin sobrecalentarse, incluso puede llegar a bajar la tensión y quemarse).



La balanza no tiene ninguna indicacion de consumo, solo el sistema de porta pilas, que son 4. Estoy viendo como lo soluciono.
Por lo que puedo ver al parecer esta balanza, cada vez que enciende, calibra los 4 sensores de carga, por lo que yo creo, puede ser que esta calibrando mal. en el manual dice que si da el error que me aparece (Err -> este es el error en pantalla), quiere decir: que se subio antes de la calibracion, se esta moviendo la balanza, que hay peso soble la misma.
por lo que intuyo que puede que este calibrada para un peso determinado (balanza en si, mas las 4 pilas).
Lo que pienso hacer es: probar poniendo pesos semejantes a las pilas y ver los resultados.
Cuando tenga algo les cuento! Muchas gracias y voy a hacer lo que me dijeron tambien!

Saludos!


----------



## Cacho (Abr 12, 2009)

Kerb, en ningún momento decís que hayas rectificado la corriente.
Si la estás alimentando con alterna, ahí está el asunto.

¿Cómo es el circuito de tu fuente?
¿Trafo de 6V de alterna => rectificador => condensador de filtro => balanza?

Saludos


----------



## fernandob (Abr 12, 2009)

hola san cacho , recibi tus programas, los vere con calma y luego te cuento, gracias.

lo de la balanza esa :

1-- la fuente ees de cc , si fuese ca no andaria ni un segundo .

2-- si esa balanza esta hecha para pilas.....pilas y solo pilas........
hay que tratarla con AMOR .
si ?
ni tiene entrada para fuente , asi que .: con AMOR !

2-1: no le pongas la fuente que encontraste bajo la cama ...que es eso de una fuente de 200mA ? que ratoneada es esa ? es lo mas chico  de lo mas chico que hay eso, en la calle son de 500mA las berretas y vos encontraste una de 200mA  ? esa balanza tiene un display y demas que en seguida tendras problemas.

2-2 : las fuentes que hoy dia se consiguen salvo que sea una cara de las que dicen reguladas te dan cualquier cosa, si medis una de 6v en vacio capaz que te da 10v .........y baja con la carga ...........una chotada.

ASI QUE: por que no pones el tester en // con esa fuente (o mejor directamente buscate otra) y fijate que de 6vcc siempre, en stand by, en reposo, en acctividad, en fiesta, cuando pesa y cuando no pesa.
6v

siempre 

y bien filtrado.

si anda con pilas anda con fuente..........pero de 6v ..siempre 6v.  

saludos


----------



## Cacho (Abr 12, 2009)

Listo, después contame cómo te va con el programa.

Lo de la fuente, se me ocurrió que con algún filtrito (puede llegar a tener una mínima continua, suficiente como para el encendido de las partes de menor consumo, y al pasar al modo de pesado (mayor consumo) aparecen las oscilaciones de la alterna, generando esa variación en la calibración de la que habla en la descripción.
No lo veo como algo muy probable, pero no lo descarto de plano.

Ah, me bajaron del paraíso, me degradaron a Cacho a secas ahora (por suerte)  .

Saludos


----------



## fernandob (Abr 12, 2009)

para mi san cacho


----------



## kerb2k (Abr 14, 2009)

Gracias por las respuestas, o sea que con una fuente de 6vcc no voy a tener que filtrarla o hacer nada raro? o sea una buena fuente...
De cuantos mA tendria que ser? O eso no influye si es por ejemplo 1000mA? Es preferible que sobre amperaje a que falte no?

Saludos!


----------



## Cacho (Abr 14, 2009)

Lo de la corriente (coloquialmente "amperaje") está preguntado y respondido en términos simples acá.

El asunto de la fuente es que entregue el voltaje que necesitás cuando hay consumo.
Un transformador muy chico va a tener una caída de voltaje grande al "pedirle" corriente, al bajar el voltaje se apaga la balanza, al apagarse la balanza baja el consumo, al bajar el consumo sube el voltaje, al subir el voltaje se enciende la balanza y aumenta el consumo... y empieza todo de nuevo.
Una fuente regulada (con un 7806 alcanza) y un transformador de 6 a 9V de alterna y*por lo menos *500mA (1A o más sería mejor) te tendría que dar buenos resultados.
Se arma poniendo el transformador, el puente de diodos, condensador de filtro (1000uf ya andan bien), el 7806 y a la salida un condensador chiquito (10uf, por ejemplo).

Saludos


----------



## kerb2k (Abr 14, 2009)

Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Lo de la corriente (coloquialmente "amperaje") está preguntado y respondido en términos simples acá.
> 
> El asunto de la fuente es que entregue el voltaje que necesitás cuando hay consumo.
> Un transformador muy chico va a tener una caída de voltaje grande al "pedirle" corriente, al bajar el voltaje se apaga la balanza, al apagarse la balanza baja el consumo, al bajar el consumo sube el voltaje, al subir el voltaje se enciende la balanza y aumenta el consumo... y empieza todo de nuevo.
> ...



Hola Cacho, gracias por la respuesta, lei el articulo del foro que me pasaste esta muy bueno y entendible.
Tendrias un diagrama de lo que me acabas de explicar, seguro que no es muy dificil, pero no me estoy dando idea, hice un pueste de diodos para un motor una vez, pero no me acuerdo como van soldados.

saludos!
Martin


----------



## Cacho (Abr 14, 2009)

De nada Kerb.

Algo como esto es lo que deberías armarte.
Los dos condensadores de 0,1uf no son imprescindibles, pero sí útiles. Con el datasheet del regulador que compres te fijás cómo van las patas y lo conectás.
Los diodos son cualesquiera de la familia 1N400X (X va del 1 al 7).
Igual en el datasheet vas a encontrar el circuito recomendado por el fabricante, así que tenés otra guía. Si hay algo conectado diferente ahí, hacele caso a ese diagrama y no a este.

Ah, los valores de los componentes no son críticos y no hagas caso de la relación del transformador, sólo es uno de 6 a 10V y 0,5 a 1A (el segundo es mejor)

Mucha más ciencia no tiene. 
Saludos

PS: Fernando, este circuito está dibujado con LiveWire.


----------



## kerb2k (Abr 15, 2009)

Muchisimas gracias!
Voy a comentar como me fue con este mi primer proyecto de electronica!
Cualquier cosa consulto nuevamente!

Saludos


----------

